# Show me your BIG ones.



## Red Dog (Apr 4, 2006)

Well Next thursday I'm going to Jackson Hole to do some fishing for cutties and brownies and anything else I can catch. So as a dager in my heart I had to cancel my offshore trip and go practice using my light tackel. So Make me green with envy. Your pics r gold to me and lets see some bigens


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Like these....


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

*Nice Ones!*

Here's my biggest, yet!


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

my best 2 date.... still have a long ways to go! guess they were 60-70#, a few yellowmouth grouper, some AJ, and a rainbow runner, and a couple BFT.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Here's mine, 70 lb. Ling.


----------



## FISH0157 (Mar 29, 2006)

24'' drum, and 27'' red.


----------



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

how about this one?


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

That previous ling is definitely a hawg!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

heres one


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Angler 1 What did that Ling weigh???


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

heh heh....RS weighed 27½ pounds 8 hours after being mauled by an 8' Mako as it was being gaffed...


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Here are a couple!


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

over 45#'s


----------



## WELL HUNG (Nov 18, 2005)

*Ling*

Here Is My Boys First Ling At 49" Long


----------



## savage (Dec 31, 2004)

*52 pound, 60 inch King*

10 minute fight


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

*756 blue*

Sorry about the quality of this photo. It is a picture of a faded picture. I have it on a floppy somewhere but no longer have a floppy drive. The blue was 756lbs.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

32" snapper and 65lb wahoo and another unweighed hoo..


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Where is Coastal? I know he has pictures of big ones !!! :ac550:


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Love the wahoo Argo!

That's next on my list!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Fonz, it wieght 84 lbs. Ling...... here is a 82 wahoo



fonz said:


> Angler 1 What did that Ling weigh???


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*Here are a few keepers*

We caught these a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

The photo chopping in that "few weeks ago" is so obvious!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*photo chopping*



Mako Mike said:


> The photo chopping in that "few weeks ago" is so obvious!


I am not sure what you mean by that. Photos 1,2, and 3 were on 6-5-06 and the Grouper was from a trip on 4-22-06 as reported on this board by me. I guess if you want to get technical, it depends on what your definition of "few" is......

I don't know why some people want to try to disect and criticize every word that someone posts on this board. The original poster asked for some big fish pictures, so I posted a few pics from some recent trips. Get over it.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm leaving in the morning for Destin Fl for a week. This will be a well needed break from the rat race and politics on the Bluewater Board. This should be a forum where we can all share pics, info, etc without the BS.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*chopping*



Mako Mike said:


> The photo chopping in that "few weeks ago" is so obvious!


Maybe I read it wrong. I thought he was talking about the rougher sea conditions in pic #4. Does this guy think that I altered my pictures? Give me a break. Yall clue me in here, because I don't know where he is going with that.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've read it several times, mike, and i'm still not sure what he means. i think "photo chopping" usually implies a faked photo, though.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I believe he's saying the photo(s) have been altered using a photoshop style program. 

I used photoshop to view the photos up close to look at pixel differences. I would say none of these were altered or if they were, someone did a really good job of it.

The "big fish" pose is going on with the first RS though, kinda being held out there, but so?

Why question someone's integrity here for something as passive as a "big fish" photo?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I dont think he has anyone do the "big fish pose" before. You know when you take the picture with the fish at arms length away and have the camera right past that.  I know the pose well.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Holding the fish out away from the body makes a better picture. I am guilty of that. The big Snapper hit 28 lbs on a spring scale, so that fish is no slouch. 

But anyone that knows me, also knows that I am not a computer guy. I am having a good day if I can sign on read some fishing reports. I can barely resize a picture to post it on here. I couldn't even imagine how to chop a picture. All my pics are legit. 

I believe that Mako Mike jumped to a quick conclusion and made a comment without knowledge on the subject. Just my opinion. 

Anyway, let's see some more big fish photos. I'll be back on the board in a week.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mike

I thought someone said show me your big ones. They sure looked big to me. Nice fish. I got an old one from a few years back let me see if I can find it. Hope I dont get in trouble.

Charlie


----------



## Pescado Fritos (Aug 22, 2005)

*Jerk*



Mako Mike said:


> The photo chopping in that "few weeks ago" is so obvious!


Awesome pics,why would you MM want to say the photos have been worked on?

I was there No BS in the pics only w/your post.

Idiot

*1* _usually offensive_ *:* a person affected with idiocy
*2* *:* a foolish or stupid person
- *idiot* _adjective_


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice Snapper Charlie, and thanks Steve. Steve, I will see you Thursday in Destin.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Mike doesn't need photoshop, he catches big fish, and lots of them. Good luck in Destin.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*snapper*

is this big?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

you trying to protect his identity?



BEER4BAIT said:


> is this big?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL I was going to just show the little B but found the pic of the biggun later.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

this is some customers of mine from this friday 6-23-06,,these fish were actualy only 18 inches , so we photo shopped this picture with our onboard computer and released them on the yellow stem next to east bank where we caught them..

PS ..that is one solid snapper mike.,well done,,that kind of garbage is why most people ,,includeing myself,, usualy wont post on this type of thread..

they are all great pix gentlemen ,,thanks for posting them.....Mike


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Mike, how far did you run this weekend?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

JAMES ,, lets just say that i was afraid that if i got caught ,they would require a green card to let me go home....Mike


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

*Big Dolphin*

Here is a dolphin from a few weeks ago that was flirting with 50lbs. I will see if I can dig up the pics of a 90lb. wahoo from a few years ago.


----------



## Tangled Lines (Aug 1, 2005)

thats a **** good dolphin.. pretty fish


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

nice dolphin andy.


----------



## WTF (Jul 26, 2005)

*Blue Suits*

These are older pictures. Caught two more over the weekend though. Haven't got any pics of those yet.


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Mike
> I thought someone said show me your big ones. They sure looked big to me. Nice fish. I got an old one from a few years back let me see if I can find it. Hope I dont get in trouble.
> Charlie


I agree with charlie.....

Charlie how much did that big snapper weigh in your pic....


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

do inshore fish count?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

you bet...nice bull...............Mike


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

That is one fat redfish!

Great pics everyone and congrats to all on such great catches!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

30lb; 21lb; 22lbX2


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

one more


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

oh my jesus.. that snappers mouth is as big as her head


----------



## badfish (Jun 25, 2004)

*Texas size minner'*

I caught this little guy back when i was working for Elliot's in 2002.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

I'm just trying to get the boy started off right...


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

tryin' to get the boy started off right...now let's see if i can get the pic uploaded!?!?!


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

Here's a few nice ones.


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

*Posting*



REEL NUT said:


> this is some customers of mine from this friday 6-23-06,,these fish were actualy only 18 inches , so we photo shopped this picture with our onboard computer and released them on the yellow stem next to east bank where we caught them..
> 
> PS ..that is one solid snapper mike.,well done,,that kind of garbage is why most people ,,includeing myself,, usualy wont post on this type of thread..
> 
> they are all great pix gentlemen ,,thanks for posting them.....Mike


Reel Nut, Mike Trautwein:

Please don't stop posting reports and especially pics just because there a few ********** out there who think they know more about what you caught than you do. Alot of us don't get the opportunity to go offshore and really enjoy seeing these reports and pictures. My hat's off to you guys and, please, keep 'em coming!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

badfish said:


> I caught this little guy back when i was working for Elliot's in 2002.


Is that one of them Florida strain Largemouths?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few pics of some Big Ones.


----------



## phantom309 (Aug 8, 2005)

wahoo a couple weeks ago


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice 'hoo Yates . . .that's a biggun.

4FishingRods - Good job killing that baby tiger shark, I am sure that made you feel very macho. It is because of people like you that there aren't many of those guys around. Hope that is worth the jaws on your wall! Thanks!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

popcorn?



MilosMaster said:


> Nice 'hoo Yates . . .that's a biggun.
> 
> 4FishingRods - Good job killing that baby tiger shark, I am sure that made you feel very macho. It is because of people like you that there aren't many of those guys around. Hope that is worth the jaws on your wall! Thanks!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

MilosMaster said:


> Nice 'hoo Yates . . .that's a biggun.
> 
> 4FishingRods - Good job killing that baby tiger shark, I am sure that made you feel very macho. It is because of people like you that there aren't many of those guys around. Hope that is worth the jaws on your wall! Thanks!


As long as he's within the law you should probably leave the policing to the guys who do it for a living ....game wardens etc


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't want to start anything, but it just sad to see that. Just because it is legal doesn't mean it is right. The meat on a shark that size isn't any good to begin with. Even though it seems large, that is a very young juvenile. I understand that, as of now, it is indeed legal to kill a tiger, but in the next few years they will be federally protected, just as dusky's, sand tigers and others are now. It just hasn't happened yet. I don't have a problem with taking sharks in general, blacktips are great on the grill and have a healthy population. Same for sharpnose. It just chaps my a** to see people killing tigers for no reason other than a trophy when they are rare in our waters and getting more so every year. I shouldn't have said what I did, chances are the angler had no idea that shark was a juvenile or that they are rare. 

Just because they law says something is ok doesn't always make it so. Legislation moves slowly and we all have to be responsible stewards of our coastal resources. We can't afford to wait on the government for answers to everything and instead must use common sense and act on our own. Ok, I am off the soapbox.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Milos don't worry about that shark I'm sure it was released unharmed. It looks like it was smiling in the picture. 



Just kidding..... I agree with you for the most part.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Here are some pics.


----------



## Rendez Vu (Aug 1, 2005)

*Wahoo*

78 lb


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*75 lb ling*

Caught at the A 19 rigs


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

MiloMaster, I did not keep the shark just for the jaws. You say that the meat is not any good but we had a good fish fry with it (fried, grilled and broil). There was nothing lift from the meat when we finished. I did not mean to make anyone mad, the guys that I was with at the time said that it was the biggest sharks that they had seen so we kept it and ate it, was that wrong? The shark was about 7.5' long, isn't that over the size limit? and we did release all the smaller ones that we caught. 
I did not know that a Tiger shark that size was a juvenile and that they are rare and apparently niether did my friends. I will do better next time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*Mazatlan Bull*

Never weighed him but I figured about 40 lbs... was out of the water more than in...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*Another Mazatlan Bull*

They have big Dorado there... have caught at least one every time out. My dad caught an 80#er there last year. It is on his wall now.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Here ya go, These were all photoshopped this morning. They sure do look real.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

MilosMaster said:


> Nice 'hoo Yates . . .that's a biggun.
> 
> 4FishingRods - Good job killing that baby tiger shark, I am sure that made you feel very macho. It is because of people like you that there aren't many of those guys around. Hope that is worth the jaws on your wall! Thanks!


thanks for making my point...Mike


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

well done Jared,,Man your better at that ''PHOTO CHOPPING ''than i am , nice tuna


----------



## capnrik (Jul 30, 2005)

First Blue Marlin on *Una Mas, *1995


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

Beautiful fish there Jared!! Excelent!!

Nice photoshopping as well... I like how you chopped that baby into the photo... Im sure you know those are illegal to keep... HAHAHAHAHAH

Scott


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

4FishingRods said:


> MiloMaster, I did not keep the shark just for the jaws. You say that the meat is not any good but we had a good fish fry with it (fried, grilled and broil). There was nothing lift from the meat when we finished. I did not mean to make anyone mad, the guys that I was with at the time said that it was the biggest sharks that they had seen so we kept it and ate it, was that wrong? The shark was about 7.5' long, isn't that over the size limit? and we did release all the smaller ones that we caught.
> I did not know that a Tiger shark that size was a juvenile and that they are rare and apparently niether did my friends. I will do better next time.


y'all defused that nicely, gentlemen. i'm impressed.

personally, i don't think that there is any need to take tiger sharks. they are rather rare in our waters, and, if you really like to eat shark, there are plenty of other species that are far more common. but, you said you didn't know.... and, now you do.


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's a 74# dolphin from Cabo a few years back.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

How about this one from Quatro Tuna?
92.5# after sitting in the box for 24 hrs
-B


----------



## Fishing Master (Aug 15, 2005)

MilosMaster said:


> 4FishingRods - Good job killing that baby tiger shark, I am sure that made you feel very macho. It is because of people like you that there aren't many of those guys around. Hope that is worth the jaws on your wall! Thanks!


Man what a friggen Punk. Why dint you send this kinda cr** in a PM. Do you want everyone to think that your a big man or what?


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Talk about trying to stir the pot! If you read the whole post you would see that I apoligized and explained what I said.


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

_Just because they law says something is ok doesn't always make it so. Legislation moves slowly and we all have to be responsible stewards of our coastal resources. We can't afford to wait on the government for answers to everything and instead must use common sense and act on our own. _

*I Like it..........*


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

This thread is getting to be like the Big E Memorial one. Let's just get out the boxing gloves. I like to see a good fight almost as much as fishing. We could hold weekly fishing forum fights at the community center in Port A. The money raised from the ticket sales could be distributed to a local charity.


----------



## savage (Dec 31, 2004)

*No Photoshop Here*

This highly dangerous shark was caught and released in May 2005. It just didn't seem right to put an apex predator on the grill, especially when they are this size. The shark took a live piggie perch stuck on a big circle hook just a mile from the Freeport jetties.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LMAO... that one looks DANGEROUS!!!


----------



## esCape (May 25, 2004)

esCape and Absolut hit the AJs - Cypress Cove Marina
Brazos - a couple of Freeport kingfish


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Mako Mike, before you send out dirty pms you should read the thread that you are responding too. There are plenty that you could send them too but I dont think I am one of them. If you think I am, you should re read this thing a couple of times.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

What was sent wasn't a dirty PM, it was in response to personal attacks on me by certain individulas in this thread, because of an opinion that somone posted something in jest as a practical joke (seen it done many times on other forums). It is you and your buddies that for some reason want to publisize it to the general public, rather than leaving it out of public view. I will not continue to degrade the intention of this forum by furthering any debate on the issue. I was wrong for posting my opinion. DMC has helped me to see the error of my ways in a mature manner.

Nuff said. Leave this thread and this forum to the posting of comments pertaining to Showing Big ones. Not making personal attacks based on a ill fated opinion. I reference the post of calling another fisherman a liar is the only time one is telling the truth. Don't take it as personal as you are, and definitely don't publisize it. Had I not already deleted the PM I sent out, I would quote it below so that those could see it was not a "Dirty PM". But hey, if it tickles your feathers, fine. I didn't mean to s**t in anyone's Chili Bowl.

My apoliogies to any Fisherman offended by either my "OPINION" that it was photochopped, or by the ever repeditive nature of flingning **** that it has stirred up. I will leave with my head hung low for any trouble I may have caused.

**** THE FLIES!

Is there any kind of admin that polices these threads to prevent these types of things from growing to what they are?



Argo said:


> Mako Mike, before you send out dirty pms you should read the thread that you are responding too. There are plenty that you could send them too but I dont think I am one of them. If you think I am, you should re read this thing a couple of times.


----------



## The TroubleHook (Mar 14, 2005)

*1st Hooter ever!*

JFreeman and I made a run down to venice a few years ago. Everything was slow even the lump. Anyway we managed to get a few hook ups. I hope I catch another like this one some day!

Brandon


----------

